# Syncing two Kindles?



## Cousin_Orville (Jul 20, 2009)

My wife and I just purchased two Kindles.  If we are reading the same purchased book but are on two different pages.  Is that going to cause a syncing problem?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem unless you tell it to sync.  It won't automatically sync - it will ask you if you want to.


----------



## Cousin_Orville (Jul 20, 2009)

Otherwise, we can each download the same book?  We don't have to purchase it twice?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cousin_Orville said:


> Otherwise, we can each download the same book? We don't have to purchase it twice?


That's right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest turning off the syncing feature. . . .there's a link near the bottom of the Manage Your Kindle page that says something about Whispersync.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cousin_Orville said:


> Otherwise, we can each download the same book? We don't have to purchase it twice?


Yep, as long as both Kindles are registered to the same Amazon account.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Up to 7 downloads are allowed I believe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, Amazon says 6 (and some publishers limit it to less than) that, but two definitely shouldn't be a problem.


----------

